
FDA approves device that lets people pump food out from stomach - abhi3
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/21/11946252/fda-approved-weight-loss-device-assistaspire-obesity
======
SparkyMcUnicorn
The FDA is a joke.

FDA says that Frosted Flakes and Pop Tarts are "healthy", but Avocados,
salmon, and various nuts are not healthy:

[http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-25049/why-the-fda-doesnt-
cons...](http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-25049/why-the-fda-doesnt-consider-
foods-like-avocados-nuts-healthy.html)

But they are only just now starting to look into redefining "healthy"

[http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2016/05/2...](http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2016/05/25/fda-
to-redefine-healthy-foods.aspx)

FDA Approves Candy-Flavored Amphetamines for Kids:
[http://www.hightimes.com/read/fda-approves-candy-flavored-
am...](http://www.hightimes.com/read/fda-approves-candy-flavored-amphetamines-
kids)

------
J_Darnley
There's a cheap version called a Finger(TM). I believe most people come
equipped with two perfectly suitable ones.

~~~
dang
We've asked you before to stop posting uncivil and/or unsubstantive comments
to Hacker News. Really, please stop. If your account weren't several years old
we'd already have banned you for lowering the quality of the site like this.

